# Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*

					Der Hersteller von Wasserkühlungen ist nicht nur im Bereich der Retail-Kunden unterwegs, sondern stattet auch ganze Server-Systeme mit leistungsfähigen Wasserkühlungssystemen aus. Die in Server-Farmen abgegebene Wärme von CPUs, GPUs und RAM-Modulen kann sodann für das Heizen von Räumen verwendet werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*


----------



## CiSaR (11. November 2012)

*AW: Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*

Mit meinem PC kann ich im Winter auch heizen xD


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. November 2012)

*AW: Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit meinem PC kann ich im Winter auch heizen xD


 
Wieso hast du einen P4?

BTT: Eine gute IDee und sicherlich in die richtige Richtung


----------



## darknitro (11. November 2012)

*AW: Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*

meiner Heitzt 365 Tage im Jahr.. 
also neu isses nicht ;D - aber ne gute Idee für Firmen um die Heizkosten zu minimieren


----------



## Mr.Korky (11. November 2012)

*AW: Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*

das gab oder gibt es doch schonmal  mit nem ibm server in den usa doer irre ich mich


----------



## darknitro (12. November 2012)

*AW: Asetek zeigt Wasserkühlung für Tesla-Server-Systeme*

Jo stimmt, blos das von IBM auf größere (& heißere) Systeme basiert war, mit Fernwärme Nutzung etc.


----------

